# Share your braids!



## WesternBella

Not sure if this has been done before, but I did a quick search & didn't find anything so..here we go  :

Share pictures of your braiding pieces of artwork 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter

Tail up for Fox Hunting



















If the mane and tail are prepared it takes me 15 minutes to mane and tail plait for hunting.

It takes a *lot* longer to turn out a Shire for the show ring!


----------



## Thyme

subbing!


----------



## WesternBella

Bump! I really want to see some braids! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thyme

I am especially interested in seeing braids (that an unexperience braider can do lol) to manage a longer mane for endurance/trails.


----------



## Foxhunter

Thyme said:


> I am especially interested in seeing braids (that an unexperience braider can do lol) to manage a longer mane for endurance/trails.


I would never braid a mane for a trail ride nor endurance. Just leave it as it is.

I will try to get some photo's taken of how to braid a mane and tail.


----------



## blue eyed pony

To manage a mane you can put it in "training braids" - basically separate the mane into a few sections, anywhere from 6 to 15 depending on how thick the horse's mane is, and how long its neck is, and then braid it down as far as you can and secure with braiding elastics. Nothing else is required, it keeps the mane tidy and on one side. Except, you do have to take it out at least once a week, brush it out, and then put the braids back in, or they end up all matted and feral.


----------



## equiniphile

Hunter braids before I tied them up:


----------



## WalnutPixie

FoxHunter, your braids are beautiful!

I do french braids on my horse's tail for fun. I need to figure out how to do them on myself so it's good practice. 

Sorry about the blurry pictures. I didn't take them 


















Diamond does not appreciate being my braid guinea pig!


----------



## aeosborne2002

subbing!


----------



## texasgal

Subbing for braid pics..


----------



## wetrain17

subbing


----------



## BlueSpark

subbing. Need to go take some pictures..


----------



## equiniphile

Someone should inite Justjump (forget how she spells it) here. Her braids are gorgeous.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/hunter-braids-anyone-77233/


----------



## damnedEvans




----------



## Cinder

Subbing to see all the braids .


----------



## WalnutPixie

Wow! I just love that horse's beard & mustache! It's like he/she has a second mane on his chin; very cool.


----------



## Casey02

You could braid that beard! hahaha


----------



## WesternBella

Oh my!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

wow wee that is a big ol' mustache on that boy!!! and I thought Biscuit had a mustache!!!!


----------



## damnedEvans

I definitely could braid his beard, and even his feather. He has lots of hair so I can't braid his mane or tail in a elaborated braid. :lol: I braid his just for my own comfort. And because he has so much fans I will post some more photos. 

































Here you can see his mane. Now is a bit longer.


----------



## Almond Joy

Oh my god! He is gorgeous!!! I love that tail braid on him... And you definitely take very good care of all his hair!


----------



## VanillaBean

Not exactly a "braid" but this is how I put up Sheena's mane for Dressage.








best picture I have of it.


----------



## Alekazam

just for fun


----------



## csimkunas6

I decided to let Rodeo's mane grow out for the time being...so I braid it, keep it braided for a few weeks at a time, and then let it out for a few days, and then rebraid it.

Not Braided

















Braided

































Obviously not the most gorgeous, elaborate braids, or design, but it works for us


----------



## xxdanioo

Here's Walter's braids


----------



## JSMidnight

This isn't my horse but I got to put out the scallop braid.


----------



## WesternRider

here are three braids that i have done for three shows two where the same owner the paint was a diffrent owner

























i hate them they look horrid


----------



## Horsel02

Not the best picture but when I was showing my 1/2 arabian I would french braid his mane, tail, and forelock. 










Closer picture


----------



## ZethaChance

Hi Alekazam and Horse102...I have to ask how you get your french braids to stay right on the crest! I braid my Friesian's mane for maintenance, but it always angles down towards her shoulder as the braid goes on. (Sorry, I don't have a picture at the moment). Any tips?


----------



## Alekazam

I would say it just takes practice, and holding the piece of the braid that goes lateral to the crest very close and tight in that position so that it stays up high. I will put them in tight for riding or trailering, but not usually for maintenance because I have heard that if they are left tight like that in some cases it could cause the horse to rub, or even just the tightness could break hairs. I will try to post another pic of a french braid, or "running braid" that is looser and hangs down a bit further for maintenance while being turned out.


----------



## Alekazam

damnedEvans, your horse is beautiful!!! I had to do a double take a few times though, because in all of my life of being involved with horses, I have never seen a mustache as impressive as his.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

Ohhh cool!


----------



## ZethaChance

Thank you!


----------



## damnedEvans

Alekazam said:


> damnedEvans, your horse is beautiful!!! I had to do a double take a few times though, because in all of my life of being involved with horses, I have never seen a mustache as impressive as his.



Not my horse. I work at a lady that owns him. Yes he has an incredible mustache and still growing. We will need to cut it shorter because it's really big now. I heard that it's normal for this breed. I've seen a lot of horses like this at the lady that bred Rafael.


----------



## WildHorse

*Various Braids *

Here is a french braided tail I did for a veteran show last year. (Ignore the drip marks on his back legs he had just had a bath! )

Then there is a running braid which I sometimes do on my mare to keep it out the way when I'm riding because its so long.

Next is just standard pasture braids, nothing special and a little bit messy here, I know!

Last is how her mane is when I take them out! ^.^

(Sorry for the way this is laid out I couldnt remember how to get the photo in with the text... if someone could help me that would be great haha)


----------



## damnedEvans

New braids. :lol:


----------



## OkieGal

HOLY. LATTICE. BRAID!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaHalford

Damnedevans and wildhorse, are you never tempted (even a teeny-tiny bit) to braid their feathers, too? :lol:


----------



## WildHorse

AnnaHalford said:


> Damnedevans and wildhorse, are you never tempted (even a teeny-tiny bit) to braid their feathers, too? :lol:


Haha yes! Admittedly I have attempted it before... It didn't work amazingly well though, but I think I I really tried I could braid all of it so she has mini braids coming off her legs xD lol... It might take a while though 0_o
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## damnedEvans

AnnaHalford said:


> Damnedevans and wildhorse, are you never tempted (even a teeny-tiny bit) to braid their feathers, too? :lol:


i tried once :lol:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

English hunter braids


----------



## kate114

ZethaChance said:


> Hi Alekazam and Horse102...I have to ask how you get your french braids to stay right on the crest! I braid my Friesian's mane for maintenance, but it always angles down towards her shoulder as the braid goes on. (Sorry, I don't have a picture at the moment). Any tips?


I know Alekazam told you how she does it. But another thing is try to stand above the horse. Such as standing on a stool or a bucket. It helps you hold it close to the crest of the horses neck. That's how I make sure that my mares mane is tight to her neck. 

I'll have to braid my mare's mane and tail this weekend and post some pics


----------



## texasgal

damnedEvans -- people are wondering what is wrong with me .. I literally BUSTED out laughing at my desk .. 

*snicker*

THAT is hysterical!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

ZethaChance said:


> Hi Alekazam and Horse102...I have to ask how you get your french braids to stay right on the crest! I braid my Friesian's mane for maintenance, but it always angles down towards her shoulder as the braid goes on. (Sorry, I don't have a picture at the moment). Any tips?


What you want to do is keep your hands up top by the horses crest, don't move them down! It helps to stand on a mounting block or whatever above your horse's neck and braid "upwards" a bit. From this I have learned to braid actually on TOP of the horse's neck... I know some people want to see it on here, have to take a picture sometime.


----------



## livestoride

What a great thread! Beautiful horses and braids everyone. 

Thyme - I would definitly braid my mare's mane for an endurance ride in the summer. It will allow for better cooling down. Most of the riders in my region braid the mane for the ride. 

I have been really wanting to learn the lattice braid. One of these days I will attempt it.


----------



## Janasse

damnedEvans said:


> i tried once :lol:
> 
> View attachment 94179


LOL omg I just about died! I Love it!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaHalford

damnedEvans said:


> i tried once :lol:
> 
> View attachment 94179


I knew it!


----------



## Theissyhunterjumper

Subbing I'll braid some tonight and post!


----------



## ZethaChance

Thank you so much Kate114 and Caseymyhorserocks! I'll have to give that a try next time I braid.


----------



## Almond Joy

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> English hunter braids


Those look so good and consistent!!! Beautiful horse, too...


----------



## bird3220

Did anyone do anything special to get your horses manes and tails to grow so long?


----------



## TimWhit91

braid them and don't brush them too often, I keep detangler in my horse's mane before I brush it, then wait for it to dry and braid. It has conditioner in it as well. But have to wait for his tail to grow, another colt chewed it


----------



## bird3220

any suggestions on getting it to grow after a pesky lil colt chewed on them and broke them off? NOTE: The colt has now been sold so he's no longer chewing on them


----------



## Hunter65

Arrrg I had Hunters old pasture mate chew half of his mane off. We ended up giving him a mohawk. I was so mad as he had such a beautiful mane before that. It is still growing in (been a year and a half).

This is pre-chew (he is only 2 here)








This is post chew








Here are some of the braids over the past couple of years.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Here I am braiding a friends draft in December we were driving Santa in a Christmas parade, I remenber my hands were frozen. You can see his tail braid.


----------



## TimWhit91

I need some advice on growing hair back after being chewed on as well 

before:









after:


----------



## CLaPorte432

TimWhit91 said:


> I need some advice on growing hair back after being chewed on as well
> 
> before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after:


This thread is about braids. Please start a new thread if you need suggestions on growing a tail out.


----------



## tbstorm

subbing  what do you use for pony tails? i just usually use my own but they always fall out


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Almond Joy said:


> Those look so good and consistent!!! Beautiful horse, too...


Thanks!  It was my first time braiding so I was pretty proud of myself lol ;-)


----------



## kate114

tbstorm said:


> subbing  what do you use for pony tails? i just usually use my own but they always fall out


I use rubber bands, they stay in really well.


----------



## horsemadgirl

*Here my braids *

It doesn't take long


----------



## Almond Joy

horsemadgirl said:


> It doesn't take long


That's from a video on Youtube...


----------



## tbstorm

kate114 said:


> I use rubber bands, they stay in really well.


awesome, and they're probablt super cheap and come in bulk too.


----------



## stevenson

JS Midnight.. scallop braid.. how is that done?
Vanilla Bean.. I love the X braids. I used to do that for my Morgan as his mane was long and thick , and it is easy to do and keeps the mane neat.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I found a good one of Sam Braided up for a golf tournement.
We both were alot younger!!:wink:


----------



## ellygraceee

Well, you can kinda see my braiding skills... I got slack and just banded these rather than using thread like usual.


----------



## Legend

Almond Joy said:


> That's from a video on Youtube...


Yeah, I have seen the video aswell. Its some English riding lady with a accent, and a dapple grey horse...


----------



## xJumperx

Legend said:


> Yeah, I have seen the video aswell. Its some English riding lady with a accent, and a dapple grey horse...


I'll third that motion. Seen it too! Here's the vid 





 
I used it to learn how to do it :3


----------



## texasgal

Oh look, and the poster that posted the pic is from *DEVON *.. I suppose she *has *an english accent .. and a dapple grey horse.


----------



## Legend

texasgal said:


> Oh look, and the poster that posted the pic is from *DEVON *.. I suppose she *has *an english accent .. and a dapple grey horse.


Sorry... but where is Devon?


----------



## Hunter65

These aren't my braids but I thought they were cool.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex

Legend said:


> Sorry... but where is Devon?


Haha, I'm from Devon actually  It's in South West England, about as close to France as you can get in England, bar London 
(Don't think everyone from Devon uses pictures off the internet and passes them off as their own work, we don't! We're generally a amiable farming race :wink: )


----------



## CBailey04

*To those of you calling the poster out about stealing a you tube video...*

:lol: bahahahahaha thats too funny!!!


----------



## Trixafena

When I rush braid my haflingers mane it looks quite interesting..



















I try keeping it down unless we're going to do something, though . 
I occasionally flop it to one side and braid it over, too.


I also usually do one big running braid, but I couldn't find a picture of him with it o.o


----------



## Snizard93

Subbing


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4

WesternBella said:


> Not sure if this has been done before, but I did a quick search & didn't find anything so..here we go  :
> 
> Share pictures of your braiding pieces of artwork
> _Posted via Mobile Device_











Here is what I like to do


----------



## Almond Joy

I like that idea! It uses up more of the mane than a normal braid, but it doesn't come out as easily as a full running braid! Good idea!


----------



## shaggy

subbing! here are two braids i made awhile back and i forgot i edited the pics trying out a new app i had on my phone at the time lol


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

This reminds me I need to get my horse's hair all braided. I also need to get pictures, the amount of mane on them creatures is unbelievable! Especially the Curlies, they not only win in length but utter volume is ridiculous. 

So many cool braids on her maybe I can find some inspiration.^-^


----------



## CBailey04

EquestrianCowgirl4: That is soooo cute!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Maybe I'm just naive, but I didn't get the impression that the youtube video poster was claiming that was of her braiding her own horse, I just got the impression she was posting a video showing HOW you do those braids. Maybe that was just my interpretation though...


----------



## MissColors

Btw the magic trick to getting horse hair to grow is a diluted mix of aloe and conditioner/cream rinse. Ke would either rub or chew his tail at the top and i put that on there in 2 weeks it made an extremely noticeable difference. 

In this pic you can see how short all the hair was at the top. This wasn't long after I had gotten him.









If you look toward the top of his tail you can see how much more fuller it is. Its what workes for me. After: 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissColors

Sorry about the off topic but I saw a couple of people were asking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bird3220

Misscolors - please private message me details
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedFury

These are pics of Lady's mane in a running braid, well actually a pair of them. Her mane is so thick I have to split it in half and braid one on each side of her neck.:lol:


----------

